
Sharing economy: the dark side of working for strangers - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2017/aug/23/sexual-harassment-sharing-economy-uber-doordash-airbnb-twitter
======
mmagin
I found it's quite telling that I only started getting women drivers with Uber
or Lyft when I'd been a user for a while. Presumably women drivers are trying
to avoid the inevitable creepy customers.

